# Buying myself a snowblower for Xmas and need advice



## snowblowed (Dec 23, 2018)

Hi Everyone, I'm new to the forum and to snowblowers in general and I am going to buy myself my first two stage snowblower as a Christmas present. I have visited multiple dealers and have been reading about snowblowers for a few weeks now and I would really appreciate the advice of the experts. Here is some basic info.

Location/snow conditions: 25 miles north of Boston, MA. Winters vary wildly but over 100" in a season is possible. The snow conditions vary from dry fluffy stuff to ice and everything in between.

Area to be maintained: I have a 100', one car wide, U shaped driveway with no grade on a busy road and one of the entrances is on the corner of a side street(multiple plows crap at the end of this entrance). There is also a sidewalk in front of my house and the day after the plows are done plowing the street and both of my driveway entrances have been cleared, the town comes by with a large tractor and plows the sidewalks dumping lots of day or more old snow at the EOD. In a worst case scenario, if I happen to be away when a big storm hits I'll get home to a 5' snow drift at the ends of my driveway(when the drift is this high it tends to be lighter snow). I've also had 3' drifts of the nastiest stuff you've ever seen that contains football size chunks of ice.

I have been looking at 28" Honda's and Ariens and have narrowed it down to the following blowers.

Honda: HSS928AW, HSS928AT

Ariensrofessional 28(926065), Professional 28 Hydro EFI(926068), Professional 28 Hydro Rapidtrak(926060)

I'm concerened about the Honda being under powered and also the chute clogging up.
The Ariens Hydro Rapidtrak seems like it might be overkill and the track system is new so I'm leaning away from this.

Even though I don't have a grade I'm worried about the wheels on a wheeled unit slipping when I'm attacking the EOD snowbank, otherwise I'm happy to go with a wheeled units. 

Thanks and Merry Christmas.


----------



## e.fisher26 (Nov 6, 2016)

I’m in Leominster, ma. I have a toro/husq/Ariens dealer right up the street and I went with the husq st230p, biggest I could get for my budget. I’m happy with it so far (driving it around with no snow yet)


——————————————
Noma 10/29
Cub cadet 5/26 conv to 8/26
Toro 8/24
Husqvarna st230p


----------



## 132619 (Nov 20, 2018)

i'd be inclined to add toro to the list, the 1028 ohxe power max hd is in the size family of the op's list and should serve him well,


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

It’s gonna be a nice Christmas present either way you choose. 

People say the HSS928 is underpowered, I wouldn’t say that. The Ariens professional 28” models have an abundance of torque. And will clear more snow faster then the 928. So by comparison the HSS928 looks weak. 

The fact is the track HSS928 is superior in operation. It hands down requires less operator effort, But lacks the balls to the wall grunt of the Ariens Pro models. 

If you choose the 928, rejet the carb and utilize the new chute design.


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

14 ft lbs is borderline weak for north andover with the heavy wet snow they get
1028 toro is under powered for sure its a joke having the 10 in that name its 8.9 hp on its best day
the engine is the most important part of a blower then you go from there imo
buy more power then you need and enjoy
If money is no issue the pro rapid track
if you are going wheels then 28 pro
if you are going with 14 ft lbs get the honda and rejet and get the new chute over the toro


----------



## bbwb (Oct 25, 2018)

I have the Hydro Pro 28 EFI. I really have not given it a full test as the snow has been slight so far this year (might get 8" this Wednesday, I hope). I think the blower is excellent and will throw the snow a mile. VERY EASY TO START. The only gripe I have is the tiny fuel tank they put on the EFI's...only two quarts...stupid design for a professional model.
I have not used a track model only wheeled units in my life, my only thought is the weight of the blower on the tire contact patch is higher than that of a track...have always been able to power through.
I think that any of the ones you have listed will work fine.
Robert


----------



## foggysail (Feb 21, 2015)

I am not far from the OP here in Ashland, MA so I know first hand typical snow accumulations. The machine I purchased at the end of last year’s season was an Ariens 28 Pro. My only recommendations to a machine is first related to engine and that is to purchase the largest you can afford on whatever brand one selects. Second, consider no, insist on a machine with some type of wheel/track differential. No need to bust one’s hump turning a snowblower in today’s era.

I should also have mentioned is electric start which should be a no brainer


----------



## russ01915 (Dec 18, 2013)

Go big or go home! I'm in Beverly MA and the Ariens Pro 28 is more than able to handle you snow conditions. I talk from experience since I own a hydro.


----------



## Bluejoe (Nov 29, 2016)

I work on a lot of different machines makes and models. The new Toro 33woodie mentioned is a nice machine. It has the new easy steer and bigger engine. The commercial heavy duty line upgraded gearcase. Very easy to handle.


----------



## snowblowed (Dec 23, 2018)

drmerdp said:


> It’s gonna be a nice Christmas present either way you choose.
> 
> People say the HSS928 is underpowered, I wouldn’t say that. The Ariens professional 28” models have an abundance of torque. And will clear more snow faster then the 928. So by comparison the HSS928 looks weak.
> 
> ...


Thanks, I was sure I was going to buy the Honda tracked blower until I started reading about the chute problems, I also read that the buckets are not as sturdy as the Ariens bucket and the extr two inches of height on the Ariens would be better for EOD banks. The Honda dealer I talked to also said he only replaces the chute after there has been a problem and due to my EOD accumulation I know I'm going to have a pronblem(this may just be the dealer not wanting to do it unless its necessary). The dealer also told me that I need to have it serviced every year not to void the warranty which adds ~$500 dollars to the purchase price. Factoring that into the price of the blower brings me up to the cost of the Ariens Pro hydro RapidTrack.

The point about operation is important to me as I'm not a big guy and don't want to spend a lot of energy wrestling the snowblower. Do you attribute this to the decreased weight of the Honda vs the Ariens and the two point track or something else?

Also are the tracked units that much better at the EOD banks as this is where I will be spending most of my time?


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

The problem with the EOD is not tire traction but the auger housing riding upwards on the EOD.


----------



## snowblowed (Dec 23, 2018)

1132le said:


> 14 ft lbs is borderline weak for north andover with the heavy wet snow they get
> 1028 toro is under powered for sure its a joke having the 10 in that name its 8.9 hp on its best day
> the engine is the most important part of a blower then you go from there imo
> buy more power then you need and enjoy
> ...


Thanks for the response, I'm with you on the buy more power than you need and I'm willing to spend the money if it will makes clearing the snowbank at the EOD faster and easier. However, there is a $900 difference between the Pro 28 wheeled and the the pro 28 hydro rapid track. I'd be a happy camper saving the money and going with the pro 28 with wheels if I don't have to fight it at the EOD. What it comes down to for me is will the tracks and the hydrostatic transmission make clearing the massive EOD banks significantly faster and require less effort than a blower with a friction disk transmission and wheels?


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

Let us know what you end up with not knowing if you work or not the sooner you can get on the EOD the easier it will be. Th odd time I have to open a small hole in the EOD so El Toro can bite into it.


----------



## snowblowed (Dec 23, 2018)

bbwb said:


> I have the Hydro Pro 28 EFI. I really have not given it a full test as the snow has been slight so far this year (might get 8" this Wednesday, I hope). I think the blower is excellent and will throw the snow a mile. VERY EASY TO START. The only gripe I have is the tiny fuel tank they put on the EFI's...only two quarts...stupid design for a professional model.
> I have not used a track model only wheeled units in my life, my only thought is the weight of the blower on the tire contact patch is higher than that of a track...have always been able to power through.
> I think that any of the ones you have listed will work fine.
> Robert



Thanks for the reply, what was it that pushed you to the hydrostatic transmission vs the friction disk?


----------



## snowblowed (Dec 23, 2018)

foggysail said:


> I am not far from the OP here in Ashland, MA so I know first hand typical snow accumulations. The machine I purchased at the end of last year’s season was an Ariens 28 Pro. My only recommendations to a machine is first related to engine and that is to purchase the largest you can afford on whatever brand one selects. Second, consider no, insist on a machine with some type of wheel/track differential. No need to bust one’s hump turning a snowblower in today’s era.
> 
> I should also have mentioned is electric start which should be a no brainer


Thanks, it's great to hear from someone local and I hope you get to put your Pro 28 to the test soon. I was thinking if I bought a Honda that paying the extra dough for the electric start isn't worth it since they always start with one or two pulls?


----------



## knu2xs (Jan 6, 2015)

A few years ago I got a new Ariens Platinum 24 SHO with friction disc and wore out my friction disc and drive belt before the end of the 2nd season. 
My drive is not the norm here and that's why the disc & belt wore out so soon.


Last year I bought a new Ariens Pro 28 Hydro (EFI) and wish I would have done so the "first time." 
Changing speeds on the fly with the Hydro, as opposed to stopping, was a stone cold game changer for me.


P.S. I have the wheeled version and have no troubles with any of the conditions 
I have to deal with, but I do have 20 lbs of weight on the front and tire chains.


----------



## snowblowed (Dec 23, 2018)

russ01915 said:


> Go big or go home! I'm in Beverly MA and the Ariens Pro 28 is more than able to handle you snow conditions. I talk from experience since I own a hydro.


Thanks it's great to hear from someone right down the road! How long have you owned the Pro 28 and what made you go with the hydrostatic transmission? I'm leaning towards the Ariens Pro model due to it's power and housing height and view the hydrostatic transmission as something that is nice to have but maybe not necessary. If I decided to the hydro route I could spend another $300 and get the RapidTrack which seems really versatile but scares me since it's new.


----------



## bbwb (Oct 25, 2018)

I went with the Hydro drive as I really want a creeper speed. When I would adjust my old friction wheel per Arien's specs, it was too fast for the really heavy and deep snow. I wound up adjusting it out of spec to make it go really slow, the only problem with that is it creates more scuff on the friction wheel...I think I get about 4-5 years out of friction wheel.
The one thing that I am still learning is driving the blower is different with a Hydro. You engage the lever and leave it down and adjust your direction and speed with the Hydro lever. I had my moves down with the bumping of the drive lever on the old one...you don't do it this way on the new one.
As others have asked, please let us know what you end up with.
Robert


----------



## snowblowed (Dec 23, 2018)

JLawrence08648 said:


> The problem with the EOD is not tire traction but the auger housing riding upwards on the EOD.


Thanks for the response, I have heard that the tracks do a much better job of clearing large EOD banks, but I don't understand the mechanics of this and I believe that is what is making my decision so difficult. Is it a clearing capacity(power) vs speed issue or is there a scenario where you don't have enough traction from the wheels/tracks to move the blower forward under the load of a heavy snow bank?


----------



## snowblowed (Dec 23, 2018)

knu2xs said:


> A few years ago I got a new Ariens Platinum 24 SHO with friction disc and wore out my friction disc and drive belt before the end of the 2nd season.
> My drive is not the norm here and that's why the disc & belt wore out so soon.
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, I've read some of your posts here and found them very informative, I really like the idea of the Hydro transmission and can see the benefit of it if the snow conditions vary while you are blowing snowing, but does it help that much with the EOD snow banks?


----------



## SimplicitySolid22 (Nov 18, 2018)

I can not speak to 0ver 10 hp but i can speak to 8 Hp being weak......I had a HM80 Tecumseh that handled Snowstorms for the last 5 yrs like cake.

It handled the thirty inch storm in 2015 like a knife through soft butter....do not let people influence you to 8 h.p. being weak vs. 10 hp. 

I agree that if you can afford more HP than go for it. But 8 is strong enough. I think it comes down to owner operation of their machine and familiarity
with said machine. Some feel the need to put it into their neighbors yard and if it does not it is weak...well maybe so but if it clears your driveway and EOD and large banks by MAILBOX with ease then it is how the owner knows his/her machine and the common sense use of their snowblower.

I bet 33Woodie is right and the 1028 would serve you well!!!!! Really 9.29HP. Should be strong.

You be the judge go to the dealerships near you and ask if you can try some of the machines you are interested in. See what they are like not running.
Can you move them easy or are some really heavier than the others or to light compared to the others. yes the engine will take care of most of that but weight is weight and where the controls are are vital too. You might prefer the feel of one over the other. Nashua Power Equipment carries I believe Honda, Toro, Ariens and I think Simplicity....when I went their for paint. Nice showroom.


Then see if they can let you try them running.... auger controls...chute controls.....Drive control...especially Tracks if you go with tracks you might love them of you might not...but try them out. One will float your boat most likely over the others. Listen to what everyone here is saying then you be the final judge....but seriously go try them out.


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

I do wish id bought the other hydro pro like russ did for 1400 now but ill find 1 again
I really dont need that or tracks
I bet its nice though
i might try and do a bucket extender the 414cc can handle it
working on led light
and a larger jet .46 review


----------



## knu2xs (Jan 6, 2015)

snowblowed said:


> Thanks, I've read some of your posts here and found them very informative, I really like the idea of the Hydro transmission and can see the benefit of it if the snow conditions vary while you are blowing snowing, but does it help that much with the EOD snow banks?



With the hydro you have what "they" call, "infinite speed control." 
Basically that means you can choose the "exact" speed that best suits the conditions. 


My situation is not the norm and I know that the hydro has saved me a lot of 
time being not only able to choose the "exact" speed I need, but do it on the fly.


----------



## 132619 (Nov 20, 2018)

1132le said:


> 14 ft lbs is borderline weak for north andover with the heavy wet snow they get
> 1028 toro is under powered for sure its a joke having the 10 in that name its 8.9 hp on its best day
> the engine is the most important part of a blower then you go from there imo
> buy more power then you need and enjoy
> ...


with due respect, to your beliefs in machines

but i have to disagree about toro machines being underpowered. toro's are in no way underpowered. this is not a HP WAR, hp doesn't do the work,torque does the work . i have owned and used a 1987 624 powershift, and done as much work with it as with my newer 928 powermax same with the 1997 824 ps ver the 928 max.
it's more in the design of the works in front eating up snow and the chute , for sure a toro can blow the snow out of the way with ease, up as high as the phone wires on the poles. eod issues no problem 

bottom line is what each one of of us likes and CAN afford,


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

33 woodie said:


> with due respect, to your beliefs in machines
> 
> but i have to disagree about toro machines being underpowered. toro's are in no way underpowered. this is not a HP WAR, hp doesn't do the work,torque does the work . i have owned and used a 1987 624 powershift, and done as much work with it as with my newer 928 powermax same with the 1997 824 ps ver the 928 max.
> it's more in the design of the works in front eating up snow and the chute , for sure a toro can blow the snow out of the way with ease, up as high as the phone wires on the poles. eod issues no problem
> ...



Mr woodie part owner a shop here along the coast in mass and points north we get very heavy wet snow
if he is talking about 3k machines money isn't and issue
so you are saying a 420cc 12.5 hp 23 tall bucket 14 inch impeller 16 inch rakes Ariens pro isn't better then a 301 CC 9 hp 12 inch impeller 14 inch rakes toro?
The 1428 toro still silly with 14 in the description its 12.5 hp is equal to a pro in price and power about time they stepped up with a good motor
$1800 for 301cc equals over priced the torq war is 21 ft lbs for a pro and 15 max for 1028
Shouldn't make blowers with less

30inch Ariens sho 414cc will run circles around the1028 and cost 1799 id have thought a shop owner would like the best blower most power for the money guesssss not


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

I’m in Concord, MA, so pretty familiar with the OP’s snow conditions and amounts. 

Horse power folk lore aside, Ariens are nice machines. There are a few in my neighborhood. Over the years, they have almost been able to perform as well as my Toro’s. :smile2:


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

@;


snowblowed said:


> Thanks for the response, I have heard that the tracks do a much better job of clearing large EOD banks, but I don't understand the mechanics of this and I believe that is what is making my decision so difficult. Is it a clearing capacity(power) vs speed issue or is there a scenario where you don't have enough traction from the wheels/tracks to move the blower forward under the load of a heavy snow bank?


I've never used a snowblower with tracks but I'm sure you are going to get better traction. I started a post on EOD which got a lot of feedback. I'll post a link. 

IMO, EOD the problem is 4 fold, the skid shoes and sheet metal on the front auger housing act as a ski when you enter hard packed snow so the front slides up, possibly removing the skid shoes when doing the EOD would help; the snow is hard, packed, and icey; the auger housing is not heavy enough and needs to be weighted; the front of the auger, the biting portion, where it begins to bite, doesn't, if the sheet metal was back further, or the auger stuck out further to the front, it may bite.


----------



## russ01915 (Dec 18, 2013)

snowblowed said:


> Thanks it's great to hear from someone right down the road! How long have you owned the Pro 28 and what made you go with the hydrostatic transmission? I'm leaning towards the Ariens Pro model due to it's power and housing height and view the hydrostatic transmission as something that is nice to have but maybe not necessary. If I decided to the hydro route I could spend another $300 and get the RapidTrack which seems really versatile but scares me since it's new.


The Pro 28 is a very nice machine. It is well balanced and easy to maneuver. This machine will not bog down with that 420cc engine. I have model 926053 Hydro Pro 28. It is the wheeled version. I have a 120ft driveway 3 cars wide with a slight incline (graded properly), and it handles it effortlessly. EOD is not a problem. I also have model 926517 which is the 32" version of the Hydro Pro with 12v start. The 28" is much easier to handle.

If you have a gravel driveway, I would lean more towards the rapid track. If paved, the wheeled model will suffice.


----------



## dhazelton (Dec 8, 2014)

My 6hp Honda does what I need it to do.


----------



## russ01915 (Dec 18, 2013)

By the way, what ever machine you decide on, add the 2yr extended warranty for $99 if available. That will give you 5 years total.


----------



## jburson250 (Oct 25, 2017)

Another excellent machine worth a look is the Simplicity Signature Pro 28 1696928:

https://www.simplicitymfg.com/na/en...-blowers/signature-pro-professional-duty.html

Briggs 420cc, 28" bucket. Come up to NH and buy one - no sales tax.

Merry Christmas!


----------



## CVNY (Nov 26, 2018)

I had a blower with friction disc drive and found that at temperatures close to freezing, water from the melting snow would get on the disc and cause slipping. Hydrostatic drive on my new blower eliminates that issue.


----------



## foggysail (Feb 21, 2015)

snowblowed said:


> Thanks, it's great to hear from someone local and I hope you get to put your Pro 28 to the test soon. I was thinking if I bought a Honda that paying the extra dough for the electric start isn't worth it since they always start with one or two pulls?


It’s your money and your back! My experience is that NOTHING reliably starts with one or two pulls especially after you run out of fuel.


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

CVNY said:


> I had a blower with friction disc drive and found that at temperatures close to freezing, water from the melting snow would get on the disc and cause slipping. Hydrostatic drive on my new blower eliminates that issue.



My guess is that you had an Ariens, and never added the baffle that was part of a recall. Probably they never notified you because you weren't a registered owner. My guess is you really don't need hydrostatic.


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

I can't really comment on the newer machines, as I've not used anything newer then 10 years old....I can comment on some of the issues talked about with EOD and slippage with the older machines. I've got a couple of Simplicity's from the early seventies with cast iron real transmissions. Never had or will have slippage, unless something major explodes. I've never noticed any problem with the EOD with them. I've owned and used a multiple number of Toro Powershifts...from 624 , 824, 10 28, and 11 32. both Briggs and Tecumsehs. All have the famous Powershift all gear drive trannys.....never can slip. The Powershift feature allows the wheels to move from close to the bucket for easy handling, to almost 16 inches rearward to put enormous weight on the bucket for the EOD...very well made machines and stand up very well. The last ones that address both issues would be the Craftsman blowers made by I believe Murray, but may be MTD from the late 80's. Peerless gear drive transmissions that can't slip, and a handle on the right side of the tranny that manually moves the wheels further or closer to the bucket, to deal with the EOD. All throw snow very well, but can benefit from impeller kits. All can be had in good shape for $250-$350, unless there is a blizzard, then add $100. I've never seen snow so heavy or deep that a 8 hp Tec or a 7 hp Briggs could handle it on a 24 inch bucket...the only time I've ever felt the need for more power is a 5 hp on 24 in bucket. Merry X-mas to you all and hope for snow!


----------



## snowblowed (Dec 23, 2018)

bbwb said:


> I went with the Hydro drive as I really want a creeper speed. When I would adjust my old friction wheel per Arien's specs, it was too fast for the really heavy and deep snow. I wound up adjusting it out of spec to make it go really slow, the only problem with that is it creates more scuff on the friction wheel...I think I get about 4-5 years out of friction wheel.
> The one thing that I am still learning is driving the blower is different with a Hydro. You engage the lever and leave it down and adjust your direction and speed with the Hydro lever. I had my moves down with the bumping of the drive lever on the old one...you don't do it this way on the new one.
> As others have asked, please let us know what you end up with.
> Robert


Thanks, I'm guessing you needed the creeper speed for the EOD stuff and if that is case I think the hydro model will serve me well. I used my neighbors lower end Ariens a couple of years ago on a nasty 3-4' EOD snow bank with lots of large ice chunks and it kept riding up and I had to call in a plow. I think I could get away with a lower end lower cost make and model for 95% of the storms and the other 5% of the storms I'd be cursing at the thing because it won't cut through the ice chunks and hard packed EOD snow and I'm willing to pay the extra dough to be able to clear anything the winter and plows throw at me. Since I have two EOD snow banks to clear speed of clearing is important too. It sounds like there is a bit of a learning curve with the hydro, but I'm willing to deal with this up front if it makes my life easier down the road.


----------



## snowblowed (Dec 23, 2018)

SimplicitySolid22 said:


> I can not speak to 0ver 10 hp but i can speak to 8 Hp being weak......I had a HM80 Tecumseh that handled Snowstorms for the last 5 yrs like cake.
> 
> It handled the thirty inch storm in 2015 like a knife through soft butter....do not let people influence you to 8 h.p. being weak vs. 10 hp.
> 
> ...


Thanks, I didn't know about the place up in Nashua it would be great to check out the various models side by side and get a feel for the controls and how they maneuver. I know a lot of people are turned off by blowers that are hard to maneuver when they are off but I don't think that will be an issue for me as mine will most likely be parked in the same spot for most of the off season. I'll head up to Nashua tomorrow and see if they let me test drive them while running.


----------



## bbwb (Oct 25, 2018)

Yes, end of driveway movement as well as the occasional dumper. With my old 1028, I had added the 10lb steel bar on the front housing as it would ride up in the heavy stuff. To me, the Hydro 28 seems light on the bucket as well, so "just in case" I put the steel bar on the new one as well.
For the light duty use so far, I really like the auto turn function...much less grunt needed to turn the machine around.


----------



## SimplicitySolid22 (Nov 18, 2018)

Agree with BBWB added weight on bucket is nice!!! If it rides up on you at all just remember back it up and then go back at the same area again it should stay down.
Sometimes you have to do that a couple of times in the ride up areas(EOD usually).....method to your madness. Just remember let the machine do the work sometimes you forget and you stress your body to much. That goes for all of us remember to let your SB/ST do the work...my friends dad did not far to well.
I forget I have reverse sometimes I start yanking at the machine instead of.....hey how about just using reverse.....POINT is we get to tough guy sometimes and it is not good for our health.....SO PLEASE ALL BE SAFE!!!! USE YOUR GEARS Carefully especially reverse...MY R2 almost knocked me over(thought I was in R1).
R1 is perfect it moves but not so much so I can respond. If I am ready for R2 then not a problem.


Wow went off on a tangent there. Main point be safe gents!


----------



## AL- (Oct 27, 2014)

Good advice.


----------



## snowblowed (Dec 23, 2018)

jburson250 said:


> Another excellent machine worth a look is the Simplicity Signature Pro 28 1696928:
> 
> https://www.simplicitymfg.com/na/en...-blowers/signature-pro-professional-duty.html
> 
> ...


Thanks and Merry Christmas! The simplicity looks solid bower that will blow snow across the street. I'll swing by the dealership in Salem


----------



## snowblowed (Dec 23, 2018)

knu2xs said:


> With the hydro you have what "they" call, "infinite speed control."
> Basically that means you can choose the "exact" speed that best suits the conditions.
> 
> 
> ...


The on the fly speed change certainly sounds nice, but it's ~$600 upgrade and I wasn't quite sure if I needed it or not. However, I do plan on owning this snowblowers for at least 10 years so that will help spread out the cost. The only question now is wheels or tracks? I have a paved driveway so I'm thinking wheels will do the trick


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

snowblowed said:


> Thanks and Merry Christmas! The simplicity looks solid bower that will blow snow across the street. I'll swing by the dealership in Salem



Be aware the spcs show a 420cc but only rated at 16.5 ft lbs around 10 real hp
the 414cc ariens is 20 ft lbs about 12.4 real hp
the 420cc on the toro and the pro are 21 ft lbs about 13 real hp


----------



## snowblowed (Dec 23, 2018)

JLawrence08648 said:


> I've never used a snowblower with tracks but I'm sure you are going to get better traction. I started a post on EOD which got a lot of feedback. I'll post a link.
> 
> IMO, EOD the problem is 4 fold, the skid shoes and sheet metal on the front auger housing act as a ski when you enter hard packed snow so the front slides up, possibly removing the skid shoes when doing the EOD would help; the snow is hard, packed, and icey; the auger housing is not heavy enough and needs to be weighted; the front of the auger, the biting portion, where it begins to bite, doesn't, if the sheet metal was back further, or the auger stuck out further to the front, it may bite.



Thanks for the explanation, whatever I get I'm going to add weight to the front of the bucket. I'll search for your EOD thread.


----------



## snowblowed (Dec 23, 2018)

1132le said:


> Be aware the spcs show a 420cc but only rated at 16.5 ft lbs around 10 real hp
> the 414cc ariens is 20 ft lbs about 12.4 real hp
> the 420cc on the toro and the pro are 21 ft lbs about 13 real hp


Thanks, I think I've just talked myself into a hydrostatic transmission so that only leave the Honda or Ariens, only problem is nobody seems to stock the Ariens 28" pro hydro:sad2:


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

1132le said:


> Be aware the spcs show a 420cc but only rated at 16.5 ft lbs around 10 real hp
> the 414cc ariens is 20 ft lbs about 12.4 real hp
> the 420cc on the toro and the pro are 21 ft lbs about 13 real hp


 Simplicity Signature 28” has the 420cc rated at 16.5lbs-ft

Signature Pro 28” has the 420cc rated at 21lbs-ft

The fact that there is a Briggs 420cc detuned to 16.5lbs-ft is....interesting...


----------



## snowblowed (Dec 23, 2018)

russ01915 said:


> The Pro 28 is a very nice machine. It is well balanced and easy to maneuver. This machine will not bog down with that 420cc engine. I have model 926053 Hydro Pro 28. It is the wheeled version. I have a 120ft driveway 3 cars wide with a slight incline (graded properly), and it handles it effortlessly. EOD is not a problem. I also have model 926517 which is the 32" version of the Hydro Pro with 12v start. The 28" is much easier to handle.
> 
> If you have a gravel driveway, I would lean more towards the rapid track. If paved, the wheeled model will suffice.



Thanks, Where did you buy your pro 28 Hydro? I'm having a hard time finding a place that has one in stock My driveway is paved so I think I'll be going with wheels.


----------



## DriverRider (Nov 20, 2016)

drmerdp said:


> Simplicity Signature 28” has the 420cc rated at 16.5lbs-ft
> Signature Pro 28” has the 420cc rated at 21lbs-ft
> The fact that there is a Briggs 420cc detuned to 16.5lbs-ft is....interesting...



Accomplished by way of a restrictor plate which is easily removed.:grin:


B&S has for years used restrictor plates to de-tune identical cc engines for the marketplace as an OEM supplier.


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

snowblowed said:


> russ01915 said:
> 
> 
> > The Pro 28 is a very nice machine. It is well balanced and easy to maneuver. This machine will not bog down with that 420cc engine. I have model 926053 Hydro Pro 28. It is the wheeled version. I have a 120ft driveway 3 cars wide with a slight incline (graded properly), and it handles it effortlessly. EOD is not a problem. I also have model 926517 which is the 32" version of the Hydro Pro with 12v start. The 28" is much easier to handle.
> ...


. Boston lawn mower should have a few as they are also the distributor for ariens. I know they had one in the show room last week when I was there.


----------



## russ01915 (Dec 18, 2013)

snowblowed said:


> Thanks, Where did you buy your pro 28 Hydro? I'm having a hard time finding a place that has one in stock My driveway is paved so I think I'll be going with wheels.


I bought my machine, 28 Pro Hydro 2015 for $1,400 in (2017). Owner bought it in 2016 and used it for 1 season. It was a very clean machine. I was notified of it when members of this forum posted about it. He had 2 for sale at the time. It was a flip of the coin which one I took.


----------



## aldfam4 (Dec 25, 2016)

SimplicitySolid22 said:


> Agree with BBWB added weight on bucket is nice!!! If it rides up on you at all just remember back it up and then go back at the same area again it should stay down.
> Sometimes you have to do that a couple of times in the ride up areas(EOD usually).....method to your madness. Just remember let the machine do the work sometimes you forget and you stress your body to much. That goes for all of us remember to let your SB/ST do the work...my friends dad did not far to well.
> I forget I have reverse sometimes I start yanking at the machine instead of.....hey how about just using reverse.....POINT is we get to tough guy sometimes and it is not good for our health.....SO PLEASE ALL BE SAFE!!!! USE YOUR GEARS Carefully especially reverse...MY R2 almost knocked me over(thought I was in R1).
> R1 is perfect it moves but not so much so I can respond. If I am ready for R2 then not a problem.
> ...


Nice post SimplicitySolid22, I agree with you - let the machine do the work. I've gotten into the habit of taking my time when I'm out doing the driveway - I use only F1 or R1, back is doing fine. Pacing one's self is important especially if you're going to help neighbors when you finish! By the way, check out these photos from my other thread, of weights I installed for EOD dumps. I installed them on my Ariens ST-1028 (924086). No drilling, just magnets and Velcro for about ten bucks, weights I found on the curb. I can put them on and off in a jiffy and can shift them from my Ariens to my Craftsman if need be. Each weight is 10 lbs.


----------



## bkwudz (Jan 14, 2013)

Welcome from another mass guy. Up in Billerica. In the 28" size im a full Ariens Pro fanboy. No problem saying it. I just think the 28 honda is under powered for what it is, people say they have to be run at full speed to work effectively. Im a firm believer that machines at this level should just pretty much work. I have had a wheeled 28 Pro for the last 4 years. It was nothing but perfect, minus one warranty issue with a bad weld on the chute" it handled everything with ease. Including the pounding we took in 2014-15. 

I just picked up a Hydro Pro 28 Rapidtrak, why did get rid of the old 28 Pro? I got to try out a Hydro unit for a bit, and loved the hydro control. So thats really the only reason, i figured i give the rapidrak a try because the system impressed me too. 

So any of the units you listed will handle what you need. If your looking for a good deal, I'll toss this out there too. The 28 Pro i traded in to a dealer down in Canton, F&F powersports. As of monday he still had it. Its in mint cond, super well maintained, and has LED lights added to it already. He gave me $1500 for it, and had it listed for $1600 for a few weeks, and then last week i think he dropped it to $1400 It really was perfect. Might be worth a call. Just ask if the used pro 28 with the LED lights is still for sale. 

Other wise, if your looking for a local dealer, i can't say enough good things about O'Connor hardware in Billerica. Its were i bought the Pro originally, i only went to Canton because he was willing to work with the trade. But O'Connors is a big Areins dealer. Search my old posts and you will see how they went above and beyond when my chute broke.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Tons of good advice, much of it from good MA people  

Earlier, you'd asked about benefits of tracks, for EOD. My understanding is they help a few ways:

-more traction than wheels
-more resistant to the bucket riding up

The last is because the rear of the tracks is further from the bucket, vs wheels. So you have to lift harder, to get the bucket off the ground. Also, some (most?) track systems have different track position settings, including an option to put extra weight on the bucket, I think by raising the front of the tracks. 

Good luck with your purchase! And hopefully then we'll get some good snow.


----------



## snowblowed (Dec 23, 2018)

russ01915 said:


> I bought my machine, 28 Pro Hydro 2015 for $1,400 in (2017). Owner bought it in 2016 and used it for 1 season. It was a very clean machine. I was notified of it when members of this forum posted about it. He had 2 for sale at the time. It was a flip of the coin which one I took.


Wow, that is a **** of a deal for a one year old machine in that condition!


----------



## snowblowed (Dec 23, 2018)

bkwudz said:


> Welcome from another mass guy. Up in Billerica. In the 28" size im a full Ariens Pro fanboy. No problem saying it. I just think the 28 honda is under powered for what it is, people say they have to be run at full speed to work effectively. Im a firm believer that machines at this level should just pretty much work. I have had a wheeled 28 Pro for the last 4 years. It was nothing but perfect, minus one warranty issue with a bad weld on the chute" it handled everything with ease. Including the pounding we took in 2014-15.
> 
> I just picked up a Hydro Pro 28 Rapidtrak, why did get rid of the old 28 Pro? I got to try out a Hydro unit for a bit, and loved the hydro control. So thats really the only reason, i figured i give the rapidrak a try because the system impressed me too.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply and the lead on your old blower. I really would rather deal with someone more local and really want the hydro transmission I just contacted O'Connor's and they have some in stock, I'm going heck out the RapidTrack too as it isonly $300 more than the wheeled version and it seems like you it gives you the best of both worlds. The only thing I don't like about the RapidTrack is that it is a new system and it may take another revision for the engineers to get things right.


----------



## bkwudz (Jan 14, 2013)

It’s not entierly new, the basic principle of the adjustability is the same system they have used on their track units for more than a few years, some of the same parts i bet too. Before, based in the position of the front of the track, it could allow the bucket to be operated at different heights. I have looked at it closely, it’s a simple, pretty clever system, I have even taken it apart to add another notch so the bucket can hover an inch off the ground.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

RT does sound pretty cool. Versus tracks, I don't think it can hold the bucket up off the ground, while clearing. But if you aren't trying to clear paths through your yard, etc, then hopefully that isn't a big deal. I believe RT can operate in the mode where it puts more weight on the bucket, to help hold it down, but definitely confirm that. 

O'Connors is great, including for replacement parts for equipment. It's a hardware store that's sized more like a small supermarket  Lots of cool equipment to drool over.


----------



## russ01915 (Dec 18, 2013)

hydro pro in action. What a beast!


----------



## Cold1 (Dec 20, 2017)

LOL, I hope there's no videos out there of those guys torture testing a 28SHO last winter - that's the place where I bought mine....


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

Ive seen that vid before the ice block is legit the other 2 not so much
that wasnt even close to 50 feet they should have done that with a bucket full of snow they didnt do the blower justice there
I think my rust bucket st824 could pull that truck
iam going to try it on my 3600 lb car and see if it moves it easy i think it will


----------



## russ01915 (Dec 18, 2013)

1132le said:


> Ive seen that vid before the ice block is legit the other 2 not so much
> that wasnt even close to 50 feet they should have done that with a bucket full of snow they didnt do the blower justice there
> I think my rust bucket st824 could pull that truck
> iam going to try it on my 3600 lb car and see if it moves it easy i think it will


Video it. I would like to see it.


----------



## snowblowed (Dec 23, 2018)

bkwudz said:


> It’s not entierly new, the basic principle of the adjustability is the same system they have used on their track units for more than a few years, some of the same parts i bet too. Before, based in the position of the front of the track, it could allow the bucket to be operated at different heights. I have looked at it closely, it’s a simple, pretty clever system,  I have even taken it apart to add another notch so the bucket can hover an inch off the ground.


:icon-bow: 

Thanks, the fact that it's simple and not entirely new definitely makes me feel better about it.. I am really interested in how you modified it to ride an inch off the ground as I would like to be able to clear a path to my shed without changing the skids. Can you change the height on the fly or does it require taking the tracks apart?


----------



## snowblowed (Dec 23, 2018)

RedOctobyr said:


> Tons of good advice, much of it from good MA people
> 
> Earlier, you'd asked about benefits of tracks, for EOD. My understanding is they help a few ways:
> 
> ...


That makes sense, the tracks basically move the pivot point closer to the handle bars making it harder for the ront of the blower to lift. I looked at the pro 28 hydro tonight and the controls are well thought out and would seem to make one handed operation easy, I'm going to check out the RapidTrack Pro tomorrow morning then make a decision tomorrow night and then pray for snow


----------



## snowblowed (Dec 23, 2018)

aldfam4 said:


> Nice post SimplicitySolid22, I agree with you - let the machine do the work. I've gotten into the habit of taking my time when I'm out doing the driveway - I use only F1 or R1, back is doing fine. Pacing one's self is important especially if you're going to help neighbors when you finish! By the way, check out these photos from my other thread, of weights I installed for EOD dumps. I installed them on my Ariens ST-1028 (924086). No drilling, just magnets and Velcro for about ten bucks, weights I found on the curb. I can put them on and off in a jiffy and can shift them from my Ariens to my Craftsman if need be. Each weight is 10 lbs.


Good rule of thumb to let the machine due the work. That's a slick way of adding weight to the front end.


----------



## bkwudz (Jan 14, 2013)

RedOctobyr said:


> RT does sound pretty cool. Versus tracks, I don't think it can hold the bucket up off the ground, while clearing. But if you aren't trying to clear paths through your yard, etc, then hopefully that isn't a big deal. I believe RT can operate in the mode where it puts more weight on the bucket, to help hold it down, but definitely confirm that.
> 
> O'Connors is great, including for replacement parts for equipment. It's a hardware store that's sized more like a small supermarket  Lots of cool equipment to drool over.


Actually with a no cost, 1 hour modification it will allow you to hover just off the ground for gravel etc. I just did it, and here’s a little video of it in action. It does require you to hold it there, but its pretty easy. 

And RT does have a dig in mode in which the bucket pretty much will not ride up on anything but maybe solid ice.

yes, O’connors is insane, its like a super hardware store, a Billerica institution! love the place...Best thing is my 17 YO daughter just got a job there, and i get to use her 20% discount, not on snowblowers...but YES on parts and accessories and everything else!


----------



## bkwudz (Jan 14, 2013)

snowblowed said:


> :icon-bow:
> 
> Thanks, the fact that it's simple and not entirely new definitely makes me feel better about it.. I am really interested in how you modified it to ride an inch off the ground as I would like to be able to clear a path to my shed without changing the skids. Can you change the height on the fly or does it require taking the tracks apart?


There info in here, i can change just like the other modes. 
https://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/ariens-snowblowers/145139-new-pro-28-rapidtrak.html


----------



## SimplicitySolid22 (Nov 18, 2018)

Like Ariens... Toro's are great. If taken care of they are long lasting machines!!!


----------



## BarryNY (Sep 10, 2018)

Hi. I recently purchased the Ariens Pro 28 - have not used it yet.
I bought it from the largest dealer in my market.

I was interested in the Rapidtrak and this is what he told me:

1. Wheels have been around forever.
2. How many parts do the wheels have?
3. How many parts does the Rapidtrak have?

Nuf said...


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

BarryNY said:


> Hi. I recently purchased the Ariens Pro 28 - have not used it yet.
> I bought it from the largest dealer in my market.
> 
> I was interested in the Rapidtrak and this is what he told me:
> ...


Not much more. The wheel that powers the track, runs of the same Axel and trans that old school runs off of. You can even buy a kit to convert from wheels to rapid track. I tried the rapid track out and feel it's just as easy to run as wheels too. With the rapid you get the best of both worlds.


----------



## BarryNY (Sep 10, 2018)

Not to get into a pis-ing match because you definitely know more about snow blowers than me...but your statement "Not much more" - is "Not very accurate":

From Ariens parts list:

Rapidtrak Angle Adjuster = 32 parts
Rapidtrak Axels = 33 parts
Rapidtrak Tracks = 42 parts

Total Rapidtrak parts (to break/loosen/lose) = 107 parts

Wheeled Unit - Wheels/Axel = 34 parts

That's three times as many parts. I think my #1 dealer who had the Rapidtrak in stock knows what he is talking about in terms of making sure I'm a satisfied customer...


----------



## bkwudz (Jan 14, 2013)

BarryNY said:


> Hi. I recently purchased the Ariens Pro 28 - have not used it yet.
> I bought it from the largest dealer in my market.
> 
> I was interested in the Rapidtrak and this is what he told me:
> ...


the dealer is out to make a sale, if hes feeling your not 100% on board with RT or dont need it, then it only makes sense to down sell you on the machine. Why talk you into a something you might not be on board with if you dont know much about it or need it. The parts comparison is silly though, you should have just bought a single stage blower if thats the case. 

Obviously a tracked machine is going to have more parts, you as the operator needs to weight the facts and decide it you want the more traction and function those parts bring to the unit, then you can justify if having more moving parts is ok with you. In reality, most of those parts are nuts, bolts washers, spacers etc. items that dont wear, dont cause any problems in most cases. So your parts list comparison isn't really valid. the only real extra wear item is the probably the bogie wheels. Ill take the extra benefits of the rapidtrak in that case. I just got rid of a wheeled 28Pro for the rapidtrak. Did i do that because i wanted RT, no, i wanted the Hydro, but after looking at the RT system very closely for over a year i am very confident its a no brainier system. There is nothing involving outrageous engineering or fancy parts that i can see causing a problem. i would say the system is overbuilt for its intended use. 

the wheeled 28 i had performed outstanding for the last 4 years. But there were a few times when a little more traction would have been nice, and the ability to stop the bucket from ridding up over some packed EOD stuff and a way to float it over a few patched of gravel i have would have been nice to have. The RT should do all that


----------



## BarryNY (Sep 10, 2018)

bkwudz said:


> the dealer is out to make a sale, if hes feeling your not 100% on board with RT or dont need it, then it only makes sense to down sell you on the machine. Why talk you into a something you might not be on board with if you dont know much about it or need it. The parts comparison is silly though, you should have just bought a single stage blower if thats the case.
> 
> Obviously a tracked machine is going to have more parts, you as the operator needs to weight the facts and decide it you want the more traction and function those parts bring to the unit, then you can justify if having more moving parts is ok with you. In reality, most of those parts are nuts, bolts washers, spacers etc. items that dont wear, dont cause any problems in most cases. So your parts list comparison isn't really valid. the only real extra wear item is the probably the bogie wheels. Ill take the extra benefits of the rapidtrak in that case. I just got rid of a wheeled 28Pro for the rapidtrak. Did i do that because i wanted RT, no, i wanted the Hydro, but after looking at the RT system very closely for over a year i am very confident its a no brainier system. There is nothing involving outrageous engineering or fancy parts that i can see causing a problem. i would say the system is overbuilt for its intended use.
> 
> the wheeled 28 i had performed outstanding for the last 4 years. But there were a few times when a little more traction would have been nice, and the ability to stop the bucket from ridding up over some packed EOD stuff and a way to float it over a few patched of gravel i have would have been nice to have. The RT should do all that


Understood. I was ready to buy the Rapidtrak because I have some grade on the curved part of my driveway - but for my needs and looking at the property online - the dealer thought it was overkill...
I'm sure the Rapidtrak is a fantastic piece of equipment.


----------



## snowblowed (Dec 23, 2018)

russ01915 said:


> hydro pro in action. What a beast!



I have had ice chunks close to the size at the EOD, I wonder if the 28" Honda could do that?


----------



## SimplicitySolid22 (Nov 18, 2018)

Nice score on the weights aldfam4. The Velcro holds the weight huh?? Cool!


----------



## snowblowed (Dec 23, 2018)

bkwudz said:


> There info in here, i can change just like the other modes.
> https://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/ariens-snowblowers/145139-new-pro-28-rapidtrak.html



Thanks, that looks like something I could tackle. Where did you buy yours? I went to a dealer up in NH today to check it out and the guy was really down on the snowblower(it is also possible that he didn't really know the machine that well as he didn't disengage the transmission before he tried to move it). I'd really like to give it a spin before I spend that kind of money.


----------



## aldfam4 (Dec 25, 2016)

SimplicitySolid22 said:


> Nice score on the weights aldfam4. The Velcro holds the weight huh?? Cool!


Thanks, Its the combination of magnets plus the Velcro together.
Yes, originally I just used the magnets and at 3000 rpms they began to move a little, reminded me of the old electric football game players. As soon as I attached the Velcro that kept them from moving - now they don't budge. I really liked the Ariens weight bar but it is expensive and only weighs 10 lbs. Oddly the weights are as wide and long as the bucket. I only want them on when my driveway is really plowed in so they can be added quickly. To take off, I just lift up on the corner and pull up.


----------



## bkwudz (Jan 14, 2013)

snowblowed said:


> Thanks, that looks like something I could tackle. Where did you buy yours? I went to a dealer up in NH today to check it out and the guy was really down on the snowblower(it is also possible that he didn't really know the machine that well as he didn't disengage the transmission before he tried to move it). I'd really like to give it a spin before I spend that kind of money.


I got mine at F&F in canton, but know he doesn’t have anymore, he had sold the ones he had when I wanted one, so he ordered one for me.

Parkway cycle in Everett has some a few weeks ago


----------



## snowblowed (Dec 23, 2018)

bkwudz said:


> I got mine at F&F in canton, but know he doesn’t have anymore, he had sold the ones he had when I wanted one, so he ordered one for me.
> 
> Parkway cycle in Everett has some a few weeks ago



Thanks a lot for all of the good advice and tips! I went down to Parkway cycle because they said they had one, but it turns out they only had the regular track model and I found that difficult to maneuver compared to the Honda hss928 tracked model. I'm headed up to mtb tractor in plaistow, NH tomorrow. They only have the 32" model, but if I can handle that one easily the 28" should be a breeze. Is it as easy as it looks in your video to changed between modes or does it take some time to get used to? I have a u shaped driveway and I think it would be much easier to do the circular part in wheel mode and then to engage the tracks at the end of the driveway.


----------



## bkwudz (Jan 14, 2013)

snowblowed said:


> Thanks a lot for all of the good advice and tips! I went down to Parkway cycle because they said they had one, but it turns out they only had the regular track model and I found that difficult to maneuver compared to the Honda hss928 tracked model. I'm headed up to mtb tractor in plaistow, NH tomorrow. They only have the 32" model, but if I can handle that one easily the 28" should be a breeze. Is it as easy as it looks in your video to changed between modes or does it take some time to get used to? I have a u shaped driveway and I think it would be much easier to do the circular part in wheel mode and then to engage the tracks at the end of the driveway.


It is very easy, If your in wheel mode, simple pulling the track lever will cause the tracks to drop to track mode where they will just lock there, you can do it on the move. To go to dig in mode, it requires you lift the handles up a bit, but its a 2 second operation. 

Going back you just pull the lever and push the handle down, and it locks in the next notch.


----------



## snowblowed (Dec 23, 2018)

SimplicitySolid22 said:


> Like Ariens... Toro's are great. If taken care of they are long lasting machines!!!



Thanks for your all of your advice and words of wisdom Simplicity, the Toro Powermax 1428 OHXE certainly looks like a great blower that has plenty of power to move a lot of snow in a hurry. However, I really have my heart set on a hydrostatic transmission. I like the idea of being able to creep into a large snowbank with the bucket set low and then let the plow do all the work without worrying about the bucket riding up and having to stop the blower and put it into reverse and then go at it again. I know everyone deals with some kind of EOD snow, but being on a busy street with 2 driveway entrances and one of them on a corner I've come home to snowbanks 5'-6' high. If it wasn't for the EOD monsters, I'd save the money and go with a wheeled unit with a friction disk transmission


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

snowblowed said:


> owever, I really have my heart set on a hydrostatic transmission. I like the idea of being able to creep into a large snowbank with the bucket set low and then let the plow do all the work without worrying about the bucket riding up and having to stop the blower and put it into reverse and then go at it again....If it wasn't for the EOD monsters, I'd save the money and go with a wheeled unit with a friction disk transmission



Just curious - I've heard a lot of kudos for hydrostatic transmissions, but i wonder why is is better than just running a disc tranny in the lowest speed setting, and if that is too fast, they can be adjusted to make it slower - at the loss of some higher speed. In fact, wonder why there are 4-6 notches on a disc tranny, and not make it have continuous adjustment, or at least 10 forward speeds ?


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

Did you try granz in NH


----------



## bbwb (Oct 25, 2018)

RIT333 said:


> Just curious - I've heard a lot of kudos for hydrostatic transmissions, but i wonder why is is better than just running a disc tranny in the lowest speed setting, and if that is too fast, they can be adjusted to make it slower - at the loss of some higher speed. In fact, wonder why there are 4-6 notches on a disc tranny, and not make it have continuous adjustment, or at least 10 forward speeds ?


Yes, the friction wheel will give you a slow speed, however not quite as slow as the Hydro. The closer the friction wheel is to the center of the drive disk, the slower you will go, but, that means more side scuffing of the rubber ring as the contact has more twist to it.

I really like the new Hydro for the creeper speed. As some of you have may have seen my other posts about the crappy small fuel tank on the Hydro EFI. DUMB DESIGN ARIENS!


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

According to there web site they have the 28 hydro trac


----------



## bkwudz (Jan 14, 2013)

RIT333 said:


> Just curious - I've heard a lot of kudos for hydrostatic transmissions, but i wonder why is is better than just running a disc tranny in the lowest speed setting, and if that is too fast, they can be adjusted to make it slower - at the loss of some higher speed. In fact, wonder why there are 4-6 notches on a disc tranny, and not make it have continuous adjustment, or at least 10 forward speeds ?


If its better is a personal optinion. I found it more convenient, because of its infinitely adjustable function, you can find just the right speed for what you need, plus it will go slower and faster than the disk. All that is great, but i really like that you can keep the auger engaged and adjust speed and direction without releasing the auger...that is a game changer in the way i operate a blower.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

The ease of changing forward-to-back sounds cool. I have an area of my driveway that requires a bunch of short runs, lots of forward and back and turning around. It's inefficient, and takes longer than the amount of area would suggest. A hydro could be a nice feature, to help speed up the process. And the ability to creep into big snowbanks would be nice.


----------



## snowblowed (Dec 23, 2018)

*I pulled the trigger*

Hi Everyone, I'd like to thank all of you for welcoming me into such a great community of knowledgeable and friendly people. I've learned much more about snowblowers from the people on this forum than I have from visiting half a dozen different dealers.

After, testing out the Honda HSS928 track, the HSS1332 track, the Ariens Pro hydro 28, Pro track 28 and the Pro Rapid Track 32, 

I decided to purchase the Ariens Pro Rapid Track 32 :icon-dancingparty:


For being such a beast this was an elusive snowblower to buy. I had to drive to multiple places to find one of these and someone who would go through the machine with me. I ended up buying it from MB tractor in Plaistow, NH(they had a couple of 32" models on sale for a little less than the standard retail of the 28" and no sales tax :grin. I'd like to go through my purchasing process with the hopes of being able to help the next guy in my situation.


My driveway is a 100' U shaped asphalt driveway with two entrances on a busy road. One of the entrances is on the corner of a side street and if I'm not around to let the plows know there is a driveway there they will keep piling it up(the worst bank I've seen was 5'-6' tall). It is the size of the snow banks and feedback from the experts on this forum that steered me into a hydrostatic transmission and track drives.


Being that this is my first snowblower purchase, I went into with an open mind and not much of a bias for a particular brand(I've owned a couple of Honda cars and believe they are very reliable, but snowblowers are not cars). The first blower that I operated was a Honda HSS928T and it was very easy to maneuver with the engine on and off. I found it very easy to turn with the engine on and didn't mind the fact that I had to pull up on a lever to tell the machine where I wanted to go. However, I put this blower next to a similarly priced Ariens with the same sized bucket(Pro hydro 28" with wheels) and it looked small. The size difference was obviously the size of the bucket and the engine(duh!). The 28" wheeled Ariens pro hydro was also easy to maneuver with the engine on and off even though it weighed ~100lbs more than the HSS928, no doubt due to the fact it had wheels. The nest day I tried an Ariens 28" pro tracked model figuring I could get the best of both worlds and still stay under $3k, boy was I wrong. Once that blower got going it did not want to change direction(auto turn my arse). After that I tried the Honda HSS1332 and found that it took much less effort to maneuver than the 28" Ariens tracked model, lucky me, I just increased my cost by ~$600.

Today, I finally found a place where I could try the Ariens Rapid Track(they only had the 32", but were selling it for $100 less than the standard price of the 28" so I got a free bucket upgrade:grin l. I tried maneuvering it in both the wheeled and tracked mode and found that in the track mode that it is still harder to maneuver than the Honda HSS32, but once you put it in "wheel mode" it is almost as easy to maneuver as wheeled machine. For my particular situation, this set up is ideal because I have areas of my driveway where I need the ability to turn with little effort, but when it comes to the massive EOD banks I can put the tracks down, drop the bucket low, put the hydo tranny in creep mode and eat through the EOD monster.



I hope I didn't ramble too much here and I look forward to becoming a contributor in the community. I'll make sure to post a video when I get to unleash this beast on a worthwhile storm


p.s. special thanks to bkwudz for keeping me on the unblown path of the Rapid Track


----------



## JJG723 (Mar 7, 2015)

Congrats on the new snowblower my friend 👍. You will not be disappointed!


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Awesome, congrats! That should be a fantastic machine, and you have about as much power available as you can get, for the times that you do come home to the 5' snow banks. It's good to share the shopping process, I think, as it can likely help someone else.


----------



## bkwudz (Jan 14, 2013)

Congrats, i have heard MB is really good, sounds like you got a good deal! now maybe we’ll get some snow this year


----------



## snowblowed (Dec 23, 2018)

JJG723 said:


> Congrats on the new snowblower my friend 👍. You will not be disappointed!



Thanks, I'm going to spray some snow jet on it and put on some poly skids then pray for snow. This beast needs to eat.


----------



## snowblowed (Dec 23, 2018)

RedOctobyr said:


> Awesome, congrats! That should be a fantastic machine, and you have about as much power available as you can get, for the times that you do come home to the 5' snow banks. It's good to share the shopping process, I think, as it can likely help someone else.



Thanks for all of your advice. When making such a big purchase I tend to over analyze things and take forever to make a decision. All of the advice I got from you guys really sped up that process for me and I was able to make the right decision in a week. Now all we need is a big Nor'easter!


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

Wear a dust mask while you are spraying that stuff on there as the ingredients are NASTY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
When you empty the can go buy some fluid film spray; it is safer to use and non toxic and it works really well especially with killing off the END OF DRIVEWAY MONSTER so you can feed the moat monsters with its remains.


----------



## snowblowed (Dec 23, 2018)

bkwudz said:


> Congrats, i have heard MB is really good, sounds like you got a good deal! now maybe we’ll get some snow this year



Thanks for all of your help! Who would of thought it would have been so hard to spend $3k on a snowblower! I was only looking for a 28" bucket,. but I've got space in the garage for the bigger bucket and considering it only weighs 2 more pounds than the 28" model it was a no-brainer. I really like how easy it is to turn in the wheeled mode and for the smaller storms this is all I'll need, but for those big storms we get here ~5% of the time I know those tracks and dig in mode will save my bacon. I cannot say enough about Jeff, the sales manager at MB.


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

snowblowed said:


> Thanks for all of your help! Who would of thought it would have been so hard to spend $3k on a snowblower! I was only looking for a 28" bucket,. but I've got space in the garage for the bigger bucket and considering it only weighs 2 more pounds than the 28" model it was a no-brainer. I really like how easy it is to turn in the wheeled mode and for the smaller storms this is all I'll need, but for those big storms we get here ~5% of the time I know those tracks and dig in mode will save my bacon. I cannot say enough about Jeff, the sales manager at MB.



Congrats on the new machine. . . :grin: Not sure I'd ever spend any serious $,$$$ on a snow blower, or any piece of yard equipment, but always enjoy the stories of those that do. I think the most I have spent on a snowblower is about $500, and tend to buy used more so than new. :smile2:


Maybe we will even get some snow in the greater Boston area so you can try the new machine out for real. So far this winter, we have been on the warm side of the storm tracks and gotten rain.


----------



## snowblowed (Dec 23, 2018)

leonz said:


> Wear a dust mask while you are spraying that stuff on there as the ingredients are NASTY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> When you empty the can go buy some fluid film spray; it is safer to use and non toxic and it works really well especially with killing off the END OF DRIVEWAY MONSTER so you can feed the moat monsters with its remains.


Thanks for the tip on the fluid film spray, I've got a full face respirator I'll use while putting on the snow jet.


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

tpenfield said:


> Congrats on the new machine. . . :grin: Not sure I'd ever spend any serious $,$$$ on a snow blower, or any piece of yard equipment, but always enjoy the stories of those that do. I think the most I have spent on a snowblower is about $500, and tend to buy used more so than new. :smile2:
> 
> 
> Maybe we will even get some snow in the greater Boston area so you can try the new machine out for real. So far this winter, we have been on the warm side of the storm tracks and gotten rain.


Well Ted...I feel guilty about spending more then $100 on a blower...I went as high as $15o last year and once this year......I'd rather have three used ones then one new one....but I enjoy tinkering


----------



## Kryp2nite (Feb 26, 2019)

"Well Ted...I feel guilty about spending more then $100 on a blower...I went as high as $15o last year and once this year......I'd rather have three used ones then one new one....but I enjoy tinkering"

Lol that's how I am too exactly. Vintage over new anyday. they literally don't make them like they used too!


----------

